# MOtherboard Speaker benutzen?



## Jimbim (10. Okt 2007)

Hi leute,
kann ich irgendwie den Motherboard beep-ton  (Speaker) per java ansprechen oder muss ich mir das per JNI basteln?


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2007)

```
Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().beep();
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Okt 2007)

Das, was Gast gepostet hat ist der Code für die Soundausgabe eines Standardtones auf der Soundkarte.
Wenn die ausgebaut wird, oder es keine im Rechner gibt, wird nichts zu hören sein.
Daher solltest du, wenn du den Speaker ansprechen möchtest, folgenden Code verwenden:

```
System.out.println((char)7);
```


----------



## Evolver (11. Okt 2007)

Damals, ganz lang ist es her, als ich in QBasic mit programmieren angefangen habe, konnte ich über den Speaker Töne "beliebiger" Frequenz und Dauer ausgeben. Geht das denn auch?


----------



## Ariol (11. Okt 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das, was Gast gepostet hat ist der Code für die Soundausgabe eines Standardtones auf der Soundkarte.
> Wenn die ausgebaut wird, oder es keine im Rechner gibt, wird nichts zu hören sein.
> Daher solltest du, wenn du den Speaker ansprechen möchtest, folgenden Code verwenden:
> 
> ...



Ich hab das schonmal versucht, unter Linux, und da hats nicht funktioniert...


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Okt 2007)

Das ist scheinbar vom Zeichensatz abhängig.


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2007)

ANSI-Escape ist tot.


----------



## merlin2 (12. Okt 2007)

Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Gast (14. Okt 2007)

So hab jetzt eine IMplementierung per JNI, da kann man per WinAPI eine frequenz angeben.


----------



## insertcoin (15. Okt 2007)

hab das mit dem 
System.out.println((char)7); 
mal ausprobiert. aber mein motherboard gibt keinen ton raus. an was kann das denn liegen??
Oder sind manche motherboards besonders leise?? hab grad echt keine erklärung.

Greeetz


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Okt 2007)

Hast du dafür ein Konsolenprogramm oder ein Programm mit GUI geschrieben?


----------



## insertcoin (15. Okt 2007)

konsole..
wollts nur mal kurz ausprobieren. falsch machen kann ich eigentlich nicht viel oder??
ich geb nur das ascii zeichen 7 aus. also:


```
System.out.println((char)7);
```

wie du das eben vorher schon gepostet hast. und bekomm dann in der konsole so ein viereck angezeigt, aber kein ton.


----------



## thE_29 (15. Okt 2007)

Müsste \b nicht das gleiche machen oder ist das backspace?


----------



## insertcoin (15. Okt 2007)

habs versucht, aber funktioniert auch nicht. 
bekomme genau das gleiche ergebnis wie bei (char)7 .


----------



## thE_29 (15. Okt 2007)

Naja unter der IDE gehts nicht!

Aber gehts im DOS?


----------



## insertcoin (15. Okt 2007)

versteh dich nicht ganz.
meinst du wenn ich das zeichen über die konsole einlese??
wüsste nicht mal wie das geht.


----------



## thE_29 (15. Okt 2007)

In der IDE Konsole kommen bei mir auch Kästchen!
Im DOS kommt ein Beep und kein Kästchen!


----------



## insertcoin (15. Okt 2007)

aber hallo, hast recht. in der konsole geht es!! dankeschön.


----------



## thE_29 (15. Okt 2007)

Das ist weil die IDE eben da was eigenes hat..

Zb sieht man dort ja auch einen roten Text, den man ja im DOS nicht sieht!


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2007)

auf jeden, die IDE macht ja auch bei den anderen Ascii Zeichen die besondere Aktionen ausführen, nur das Kästchen..
da hab ich schon wieder was dazugelernt..


----------

